# Технологии и коммуникации > Компьютерные игры > Офисные и мини игры >  Ков Болл. Веселые пули

## Sanych

*<<Ков Болл. Весёлые пули>>*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Скачать* - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Увлекательный арканоид в ковбойском стиле, который расскажет об удивительных приключениях шерифа маленького городка на границе пустыни. Много лет назад, когда первые переселенцы начали осваивать бескрайние просторы Дикого Запада, там стали происходить странные события. Загадочные бесплотные существа грабили банки и проходящие поезда, разоряли стойбища индейцев и фермы бледнолицых.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Люди уже готовились навсегда покинуть родные края, когда шериф выяснил, что за всеми безобразиями стоит шаман, который поставил себе на службу древних духов пустыни. После долгой погони шериф почти настиг злодея, но неожиданно дорога оказалась заблокирована волшебными фишками в виде разных предметов и животных.

Верный кольт не раз выручал шерифа в самых опасных переделках, но тут и он оказался бессилен: серебряные пули не смогут развеять весь морок, который нагнал шаман. Разрушить эти иллюзии вам помогут ракетка и мячик – воспользуйтесь ими, чтобы разбить все блоки на уровне.

Но дело это непростое. Все фишки на игровом поле обладают разными свойствами, вдобавок между ними частенько бродят призраки и другие странные существа. Они появляются на уровне из огненных разломов и пытаются запустить в шерифа куском раскаленной лавы, а это может привести к потере одной жизни. К счастью, их запас можно увеличить – для этого достаточно отыскать на уровне шерифскую звездочку.

Как водится во всех приличных арканоидах, не все бонусы одинаково полезны. К примеру, если попасть мячиком в пушку, то ее выстрел сможет уничтожить абсолютно любой блок. Но если подобрать склянку с ядом или фейерверк – то ничего хорошего от таких подарков вы не дождетесь.

Мы рекомендуем “Веселые пули” всем поклонникам арканоидов. Впереди вас ждет множество уровней в стильном антураже Дикого Запада и огромное количество необычных бонусов.

Windows 98/Me/NT/2000/XP
DirectX 8.1
Pentium II 500 MHz
64 Mb RAM
16 Mb 3D video card

----------


## Sanych

Оказалась интересная игрушка. Затягивает ещё больше чем "Весёлая ферма"

----------

